# 2009 Phaeton changes announced



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen* »_A new infotainment system (RCS 810 and RNS 810) as well as an efficient V6 gasoline direct injection engine, now with 206 kW / 280 PS, characterize the Phaeton of model year 2009 that has been perfected in numerous details. For example, all engines satisfy the Euro-5 emissions standard in the new model year. Other modifications include: three new types of alloy wheels (17, 18 and 19 inch), a slightly modified radiator grille, three new car colors
(“Silver leaf metallic”, “Beryllium grey metallic” and “Mocca-anthracite pearl effect”), the new leather color “Corn Silk”, the new wood accents “****ar grain latte macchiato“ and “Vavona”, switch illumination that is now white throughout instead of red, accent and switch trim in new “Warm grey” color, an upgraded car key, makeup mirror in the rear of the long version, dampers optimized for low-friction, ceramic brakes (front) for the Phaeton W12 as well as a rearview camera (Rear Assist). The new version of the high-tech sedan is being shown for the first time in the world at the Paris Motor Show. First deliveries of models are already slated for this year.
Control of climate control system and infotainment redesigned
The most in-depth revision on the Phaeton is a completely new center console design. A key component here: the new, standard RCD 810 infotainment system (radio variant) or the also new RNS 810 (optional navigation system variant).
To integrate the Phaeton’s new infotainment systems in a style that is as balanced as the prior model’s solution, the center console was fully redesigned. This also involved changing controls for the four-zone automatic climate control (Climatronic): the tempe­rature is now set by rotary dial and is continuously displayed digitally above the control panel. The keys controlling individual ventilation functions were also redesigned. The intuitive control panel for climate control continues to be located beneath the infotainment system.
Newly developed: RCD 810 and RNS 810
The RCD 810 and RNS 810 infotainment systems with high-resolution 8-inch touchscreen in 16:9 format were redeveloped for the Phaeton. Take the example of the RNS 810: it unites numerous
multimedia functions such as an auxiliary TV hybrid tuner (option) and the “Premium” prep for Bluetooth mobile telephone with a very quickly responding navigation system, which accesses an integrated 30-Gigabyte hard drive. Furthermore, it is simple and easy to modify general vehicle settings via the touch­screen monitor. The higher-level menus are selected by eight additional keys to the left and right of the touchscreen. The signal of the optional rearview camera is also transmitted to the screen.
The integrated DVD drive can read out all commonly used audio formats and – when the vehicle is stationary – video films can also be played back over the monitor in brilliant image quality. There is also a slot for SD memory cards on the front of the unit. External MP3 players and similar data media can be interfaced via the MEDIA-IN (MDI) media socket. A Dynaudio system with an acoustic power of 1,000 Watt provides for exceptionally good sound.
As mentioned, the new RNS 810 unit’s range of use has been extended with a TV hybrid tuner. It enables reception of both analog and digital broadcasting stations (DVB-T). Its digital reception has an especially high image quality. In addition, the latest news can be called up via the integrated video text feature. TV reception is available as a special option on the RNS 810.
In combination with the optional “Premium” prep for a Bluetooth mobile telephone, the RNS 810 also makes telephoning easier. It is operated conveniently by pressing the “Phone” key on the left side of the 8-inch display. Further control, such as scrolling through the phone number memory or speed dialing can be performed via the 10-key numeric keypad shown on the screen. As an alternative, the telephone may be operated with ease from the multifunctional steering wheel, by voice control or an auxiliary mobile unit.
New V6 FSI, full conformance to Euro-5 standard
A new V6 gasoline engine being used in the Phaeton is an FSI engine (direct gasoline injection); it has 3.6 liter displacement and 206 kW / 280 PS. This engine is replacing the 3.2 liter V6 with 177 kW / 241 PS. The comfortable FSI develops a maximum torque of 360 Newton-meter, which is constantly available between 2,500 and 5,000 rpm and guarantees impressive high-torque performance. The maximum power of the twenty-four valve six cylinder is output at 6,250 rpm.
Powered in this way, the luxury sedan – with its standard 6-speed automatic, 4Motion all-wheel drive and electronically controlled air suspension – exhibits agile driving performance. The Phaeton V6 FSI reaches the 100 km/h mark from a stop in 8.6 seconds, and its top speed is electronically limited to 250 km/h. Its average fuel consumption is 11.7 liter Super. CO2 emissions were reduced from 288 g/km to 273 g/km.
Besides the new 3.6 liter FSI, the two other more powerful V8 and W12 gasoline engines with 246 kW / 335 PS and 331 kW / 450 PS, respectively, already satisfy the Euro-5 emissions standard that takes effect in September 2009. It was one of the first engines in the world to conform to this standard at the beginning of 2007, due to its extremely fuel-efficient V6 TDI with 3.0 liters displacement and common rail direct injection (171 kW / 233 PS).










The Phaeton is such a beautiful car inside and out.
_Picture links fixed - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:39 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Wimbledon)*

What a shame that the US cannot get this car, specifically the V6 Diesel.
The clean, classical, and stealth-like lines of the Phaeton are in a class alone and far above every other automakers luxury offerings.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh my goodness. Why? Why? Why? Why can't we get this delightful masterpiece?


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (CadiGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CadiGTi* »_What a shame that the US cannot get this car, specifically the V6 Diesel.
The clean, classical, and stealth-like lines of the Phaeton are in a class alone and far above every other automakers luxury offerings.

I couldn't agree more. 
The understated elegance of the Phaeton's design is truly remarkable.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*ME WANT ONE!!!*

GAWD! I am positively envious. *I really want one.* The new infotainment makes it look awesome. TOUCHSCREEN INFOTAINMENT ! And a CD loader up front. Also, the headlights get the LED strip from the Audi. The new exterior and interior colors are also great and I really dig they will change the red interior lights.
*It also finally gets appropriate auxiliary inputs!* This is sooo awesome. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sad - It won't be here in the US
Sadder even- If it does come, I can't get an equity loan anymore to buy one!


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

So basically they improved it by giving it the climate controls and stereo from a Golf ! Don't get me wrong, it's definitely an improvement, and was sorely needed, but is that really it ?
Where's the electric parking brake ? Are keyless entry/start and bluetooth/voice control standard ? Even auto headlights as standard ? And where's the 4.2 TDI engine ? The piano black wood finish seen on the Edition 5, that eliminated the old fogey vibe in the cabin ? And why are the window switches still only reachable by that guy Tooms from the X-files ?
Have they made the same noise reduction improvements as on the Bentley FS / CGT and the A8 ?
Nowhere near enough revisions to rescue sales in the UK, even at £37k upwards for the TDI. I suspect there's enough unsold dealer stock here to satisfy all potential buyers for the next 3 years. A real shame, because I love this car (enough to buy two !)


_Modified by uk_nick at 9:12 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uk_nick* »_So basically they improved it by giving it the climate controls and stereo from a Golf ! Don't get me wrong, it's definitely an improvement, and was sorely needed, but is that really it ?
Where's the electric parking brake ? Are keyless entry/start and bluetooth/voice control standard ? Even auto headlights as standard ? And where's the 4.2 TDI engine ? The piano black wood finish seen on the Edition 5, that eliminated the old fogey vibe in the cabin ? And why are the window switches still only reachable by that guy Tooms from the X-files ?
Have they made the same noise reduction improvements as on the Bentley FS / CGT and the A8 ?
Nowhere near enough revisions to rescue sales in the UK, even at £37k upwards for the TDI. I suspect there's enough unsold dealer stock here to satisfy all potential buyers for the next 3 years. A real shame, because I love this car (enough to buy two !)

That may be true in some respects, but still harsh, Electronic parking brake has its uses, but I still like a mechanical system, but maybe that is just me... The V8 diesels are a dying breed, both Mercedes and BMW are killing theirs off, don't expect to see another one in the new A8, more likely to be a Twin-turbo V6 evolution (like BMW and Mercedes). All other options are pretty much the same as the current model. And when we look at the UK pricing, it sits against E-Class Mercedes and 5 Series BMW, and in that company (for all aspect other than CO2) it is little contest for me. Try and buy a loaded 530d and see what price you get... Never mind the E320CDI... 
I for one am happy to see that the ship has not sailed yet in terms of development for the car, that they are repurposing the bits they have in the parts bin is a bit of a shame, and makes it less of a 'bespoke' car, but this is still better that just leaving it to die, and I am sure that there has been a great deal of fighting for the model in the turmoil that is VW at present.
Still, this is better than what we had, and I am very happy to see the new interior. Now very tempted to get another one when my current deal is up. 
We shall see what the market thinks. 

Ohh, and don't blame the UK dealer networks inability to sell the car only on the car itself, they are still shockingly useless in promoting it, mostly it just sits in the back of the showroom, alone, and even if you hover around it, the dealers show little interest in is selling you one, but if you hover around the new Passat CC, or any other VW in the range, they are there like a shot. A most weird experience...
Best regards,
J


_Modified by Realist42 at 9:38 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_
don't blame the UK dealer networks inability to sell the car only on the car itself, they are still shockingly useless in promoting it, mostly it just sits in the back of the showroom, alone, and even if you hover around it, the dealers show little interest in is selling you one, but if you hover around the new Passat CC, or any other VW in the range, they are there like a shot. A most weird experience...
Best regards,
J

That is so true !
I realise I was being harsh. Just venting some frustration, because the Phaeton comes so close to being my perfect car.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Wimbledon)*

Not a big fan of the Infotainment design, but I LOVE the Instrument Cluster.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (JulianBenjamin)*

I just wish we could get these back in the U.S.A. Don't think we could even special order(?!). How terribly unfair...


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

That's it I am moving to Europe


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (JulianBenjamin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JulianBenjamin* »_Not a big fan of the Infotainment design, but I LOVE the Instrument Cluster.

Well, the MY08 upgrade to DVD was ok, but somehow the display was not as crisp, this is much better... (but you never got to see that piece of kit)








But I really like this bit, just hope that it is not a straight pick of the Touraeg one, as that one is cumbersome as it is missing those lovely summary pages that I use alot...
rgds
J

_Modified by Realist42 at 9:08 AM 10-2-2008_


_Modified by Realist42 at 9:17 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, so nice....


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

Z battery gauge is maxed out hahahaha it's going to overload....RUN!!!!


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

can you go buy one and bring it on a ship and still pass the emissions and BS like that in the states?


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Reflect)*

In a word "no"! Too many differences between NA and European govt. regs. will make the cost of compliance prohibitive.
If they were to bring it here officially, I'd get one.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_
...Now very tempted to get another one when my current deal is up. 
We shall see what the market thinks. 

J


Do you have an approx residual price at the end of your current deal? I should be interested how the underwriters priced a 2007 Phaeton three years down the line.
In the present mood of fear and loathing permeating the new car market I was offered £15,000 cash for my Phaeton as a trade-in against a new VW. 
Mine is m.y. 2007, 14k miles 3.0Tdi, £45,000 at full list (I paid £31k new - delivery mileage only) so a 50% real drop in 12 months - or a drop of 67% off its full list.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Realist42)*

Looks great, with many long overdue updates, but why would they change the switch illumination from red to white? Isn't that the worst possible choice, when one must take night vision issues into consideration?


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (maverixz)*

I agree with you as my feet are getting itchy for a new ride! I guess its time for an Audi or a Lexus. Hope the resale value on my 2004 with two sets of wheels and the Real Driver warranty is good. 


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_Oh my goodness. Why? Why? Why? Why can't we get this delightful masterpiece?


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Now the Phaeton is just perfect. But the center console looks more like its smaller sisters…


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

I imagine this is Mocca-anthracite pearl effect. 












_Modified by fhq547 at 9:51 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_
Do you have an approx residual price at the end of your current deal? I should be interested how the underwriters priced a 2007 Phaeton three years down the line.
In the present mood of fear and loathing permeating the new car market I was offered £15,000 cash for my Phaeton as a trade-in against a new VW. 
Mine is m.y. 2007, 14k miles 3.0Tdi, £45,000 at full list (I paid £31k new - delivery mileage only) so a 50% real drop in 12 months - or a drop of 67% off its full list.










Well, quite, that is always the fear, nothing is decided yet... But I guess that since I am on a deal, we might trade it and take the guaranteed residual which should in all books leave a surplus, possibly, although I do have a friend that wants it, but I guess he will only want to pay straight market price... 
rgds
J 


_Modified by Realist42 at 12:38 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Any mention about ambient footwell lighting that is adjustable from the DIC for intensity (like the Toureg's)?
Glad to see VW putting some effort into keeping the Phaeton competitive with its rivals.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_









But I really like this bit, just hope that it is not a straight pick of the Touraeg one, as that one is cumbersome as it is missing those lovely summary pages that I use alot...
rgds
J











Done some thinking around this, as the reworked 510 unit becomes the 810 unit, the Phaeton will operate much like a MB (W220 especially). From what I have been able to figure out from the 510 unit, the 810 unit lacks control channels for the Ventilation, TPMS and general car settings (units, profiles etc). This explains why the dash display had to change as these functions will now be done on the small display on the dash. So, it will have the same confusing interface as MB has (something can be changes here, others over here issue) 
I feel that this makes the car loose that integrated feeling, but I will make sure I find one in the UK to have a play with to make up my mind properly.
Please bear in mind that I have never played with a 510, let alone a 810.
Just some thoughts on the topic.
rgds
J


_Modified by Realist42 at 7:21 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

I dont like the instrument cluser
it looks too much like a golf.
the buttons are too small.
I feel that some of the exclusivness has been lost


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leedsphaeton* »_I dont like the instrument cluser
it looks too much like a golf.
the buttons are too small.
I feel that some of the exclusivness has been lost

I must say I agree that something has been lost, but I desperately want a better satnav, built in iPod support, a more accessible 'REST' and 'Automatic Recirc' button. What came in with the MY08 cars did not set my heart on fire, in fact I like the older system more. 
This gives me the bits I want, but it now feels like a S-Class MB (W220), a high end Passat or any of the pre-iDrive type cars, good or bad. It is clearly a cost issue for VW, and the 510 gets very good write ups... I am torn - must go to get a test drive when the land in the UK. I am really torn...
rgds
Johan


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Wimbledon)*

Great to see that Phaeton moves forward with compeitive updates .
How many features could be retro-fitted to NA models ? ......example : could the Rear View (Rear Assist ) be added to our models ?
Does anyone know ?


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (poppy2)*

_"could the Rear View (Rear Assist ) be added to our models ?"_

I believe several members of the forum have installed after market rear view cameras, but I don't remember where the posts are. I do remember that one of the members referenced this link, which I saved:

http://navtv.com/products_usa_backup.php
It shows a company here in south Florida carries (manufactures?) a product that they have sucessfully installed on Bentley GT's, which of course share many components with our Phaetons.


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (remrem)*

thanks . I will look them up when we come down to Vero Beach for the winter .
Has anyone on the Forum installed one , or any other similar product ?


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

The new Phaeton can support the new optional Media-In aka MDI. This unit allows the RNS 810 to have full iPod integration. It does require a special iPod lead. 000 051 446 C is the part number for the MDI iPod lead. The MDI supports USB and Aux in as well.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (rendezvous65)*

can I install thAt navi system in my o4?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Reflect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_can I install thAt navi system in my o4?









Well, who can say at this stage, but you would also need a new instrument cluster as is no longer the same functionality, i.e. not all functions will be available on the big screen.
Then there is the slight change in colour of the grey for the Instrument cluster... Where does it end?
rgds
J


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Realist42)*









I am sure the infotainment is up to date with 2008 technology as opposed to 2001 technology... but this is actually a step back from an integration standpoint! The Phaeton looks to have been Touareg-ized:
1. The radio is now only a radio/Nav/phone unit -like a T-reg
2. The A/C interface is now a traditional separate A/C unit -like a T-reg
3. The suspension and other car controls move to the multifunction cluster display screen -like a T-reg
So instead of looking at one central computer you are now looking at three separate devices to control vehicle functions. 
The new discrete interfaces are probably simpler to use (direct access to and dedicated A/C feedback displays, for instance), but now you have to know where to look for each system's feedback, so in a way we are back to the year 2000 before full systems integration was attempted. We have gone through a full cycle and we are back to the future.


_Modified by Itzmann at 6:01 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Itzmann)*

I like it. I think the changes to the infotainment center are sensible and will make the car simpler to operate.
Remember, most of us here are enthusiasts who have been willing to put in quite a bit of time and effort to learn how to use the existing (2003-2008) infotainment console. The majority of drivers just don't have the patience to do that. VW has made intelligent changes... the stuff you change frequently is on the center console, the stuff you change less frequently is in the instrument cluster.
Michael


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Bentley 2009 changes*

Has anyone yet had an opportunity to compare these mods with the 2009 Bentley - or is that model soldiering on unchanged for a while?
One of the giggle factors about owning the P is its many similarities with Bentley. I can't imagine the two will go separate ways, not least because of low volume issues.
Btw The boss of Bentley observed last month that the company is in uncharted territory because of the banking collapse and global recession. Those same factors bankrupted Bentley in 1931 and Rolls-Royce survived only because it introduced a more modest 20/25 model. Bentley continued on only as a 'badge engineered' R-R model until it was bought by VW. 
Maybe the 2008 Phaeton will seen as the last true example before the accountants turned it into a Bentley!


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Modularity and affordability*

I should add to my comments above that by eliminating full systems integration, VW is for the first time able to offer a Phaeton without navigation. Entry-level Phaetons can now be priced just a little bit lower.
In addition, by eliminating the complex systems integration of the old J523 infotainment system, overall car cost should be reduced. The old J523 unit in NAR cars was, I believe, a $7,000 USD Siemens user interface unit whose software used to have to deal with the A/C, the radio, the suspension, the nav, and other modules. Well, it is gone now.
Finally, car components can now be upgraded/downgraded without having to re-program/re-certify a J523 unit:
-Want to sell a car without 4-zone A/C? Change the A/C interface buttons to 2-zone like in many Touaregs, no need to update the infotainment software.
-Want to upgrade the nav from (2002) CD to (2008) DVD to (2009) HDD to (2010?) solid-state to on-line google maps (2012?). No biggie. Update the radio, no need to mess with a J523.
And so on and so forth. A simpler car. Often, less is more.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Modularity and affordability (Itzmann)*

Is this is a prophetic observation? Or would anyone buy into the concept of a debased, entry-level Phaeton? 
The current (UK) street price discounts list price by 15% for factory orders and 30% for pre-reg delivery mileage examples. Is the Phaeton sustainable at those prices? It would still be a Phaeton, but would it still have a market without all those goodies?
I suppose the hardest question is, is there any market at all currently for the Phaeton, given the financial & environmental climate? And the answer to that, sadly, might be No. Not now and not ever.
But then again, the same answer would equally apply to Porsche, Bugatti, Lamborgini, Ferrari, Jaguar, Land Rover, and nearly everything with a V8 proudly made in the land of the free.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Modularity and affordability (Aristoteles)*

02-03 year Phaeton 3.2 petrol two wheel drive models came with out sat nav.
They never sold well in the UK


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Reflect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_can you go buy one and bring it on a ship and still pass the emissions and BS like that in the states?









VWoA called last month for some assistance with one of their customers and you'll be encouraged to know that there is a legal 2007 V8 here in the states. If you get the same engine & drivetrain that was certified for the US (V8 or W12), I think it won't be as difficult as some might suggest. 
Of course, we would be happy to assist. Please keep in mind this is not a cheap way to go, but it's a great way to get an '09 Phaeton.









_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_can I install thAt navi system in my o4?









Yes, give us a call. Again, please remember it won't be cheap.


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

The car has to be purchased in Euros? 
If it is really not that hard then why don't they release USD pricing and allow US customers to order the car. They don't have to require dealers to carry stock but allow us to order. ???




_Modified by GS340 at 7:35 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (GS340)*

Euro exchange rate makes this an expensive way to go though.
Using the German configurator, List price for the following in USD
* 3.6 V6 LWB - 105,000
* 4.2 V8 LWB - 120,000
* 6.0 W12 LWB - 161,000
* 3.6 TDI LWB - 98,700
Add to that shipping, import duty etc -


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (paddyh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paddyh* »_Euro exchange rate makes this an expensive way to go though.
Using the German configurator, List price for the following in USD
* 3.6 V6 LWB - 105,000
* 4.2 V8 LWB - 120,000
* 6.0 W12 LWB - 161,000
* 3.6 TDI LWB - 98,700
Add to that shipping, import duty etc - 

Buy it from the UK 
Look at the uk web page and configure your car.
Basic 3.0Tdi £38,245.00 GBP = $66,728.99 USD
I use http://www.xe.com 
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/#/...rview/


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Hm, the only difference between the RNS810 and RNS510, seams to be the screen size (8" compared with 6.5") The HDD size seamsto be the same: 30 GB.
Kinda shame when Audi's unit offers 40GB and that in the BMW up to 80GB.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Wimbledon)*

Beautiful car, both inside and out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I love the darker wood on the interior photos compared to the 2004-2006 Phaetons I've seen here in the US.


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (papa_vw)*

Well I just bought an 09 Phaeton here in the UK and having looked at an 04 w12 a few years back (and consequently went for an equivalent A8) I can tell you the outdated cd nav system and interface was one of the major factors that put me off buying the car.
Yes it was beautifully presented and incredibly well made but it was also confusing, buttons everywhere just seemed very dated and backwards compared to the MMI system on the A8. 
This system has been well developed by VW on their other cars and is the sort of system you expect in a car like the phaeton, a8, s class 7 series etc. 
It makes the MMi system in my outgoing 05 A8 look obsolete – as you would expect from a car like this. Anyway they are still beautiful cars I always said I would buy one and I have I can’t wait to pick it up. I am glad I picked up a new one as well so its been worth the wait.
On a side note these are now even more of a crazy good buy new here in the UK now, pricing with the dealers fiddling the system is now comparable with a nice spec Passat CC or a fully loaded Golf GTI, which for the type of car and considering what you are getting is simply insane IMO.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (alera)*

Hi All,
Just looked at the prices for a LHD car in Sweden, and although supply is very tight, prices as not million miles away from UK prices, significantly cheaper than list prices in Germany...
However, one of my German friends tells me that the prices quoted in Germany can easily be pushed down by a lot! 
rgds,
J


----------



## FastMover (Aug 22, 2003)

My thought after looking at ETKA is that the RNS 810 is just a redesign of the J523, based on the ever-changing electronic multimedia technology. All of the same buttons we have on the J523 are present on the RNS810 and with the right piece of trim wood, could be retrofitted into our older vehicles, thereby giving us some badly needed technology in an otherwise perfect vehicle. I will take the 30Gb harddrive over a 6 disk changer any day. Also, while some of the options may not work in the US like say traffic or TV, you would get a superior control head with the latest technology, that would most likely work with modern mobile phones and not Nokia phones.
It would also appear that the instrument cluster would need replacing so there would need to be some searching at European salvage yards to find just the right parts. Adapting would be straight forward and is already described here.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_Oh my goodness. Why? Why? Why? Why can't we get this delightful masterpiece?









My thoughts exactly. It's still the Phaeton but I think the new console improvements look more familiar to other vehicles in the Volkswagen line-up. They look like they are easier and more intuitive to use. I definitely like what I see here.








It would be nice if Volkswagen of America would give this car another shot in the US again and this time really make an effort to promote and develop the market. I've read other articles that have talked of that but I'm not sure it will happen until things get better economically.


----------



## trondsv8 (Nov 17, 2009)

I also like the new infotainmentsystem . I was at the factory on the 10th of dec, and after at great tour inside the factory i had the pleasure of testdrive an LWB phaeton V8( reg DD-AM 2154) with only 5492 km on the clock.
I tested the rearcamera an dthe infotainmentsystem, and I found that even more easy to use. 
The system also have an 30GB harddisc for upploading music and navigation data, and with docking for Ipods.
The symbols in the screen on the dashboard also was wery clear and easy to read.
One ting I think is better on the old ones is the gearindicator .
Roomers that the new (2011) phaeton will be smaller than the A8, like an A6.. OHHHH scary.
mvh
trond


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (trondsv8)*

If that happens it won’t be a Phaeton anymore, they would be as well discontinuing the model if they did that as it would be a new car. Also its probably the worst category for VAG to release a new car in, the A6 does not sell well at all in comparison to the 5 Series and E class it competes with. The A4 and A8 do well in comparison in their respective categories.
I have noticed this from VW recently the prices of their core models and their range seems to be drifting up at an alarming rate without providing anything substantially different - or a better product, the Phaeton and Tourag being the current exceptions.
Take the Scirocco and Passat CC. Same platforms and cars basically as the Golf and normal Passat with fancy new bodies but basically the same cars with no better dynamics slightly better interiors and tech but significantly more expensive. People aren’t stupid at the end of the day, there is only so much remodelling you can do on existing platforms.
The Phaeton was at least an interesting concept offering Bentley levels of comfort for less than an A8, 7 series and S Class. It has shown the quality VW can produce and improved greatly the brands image especially in the premium market. 
Be a shame to loose that by sticking the name on a car for which it was never intended.


_Modified by alera at 4:27 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (trondsv8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trondsv8* »_I also like the new infotainmentsystem . I was at the factory on the 10th of dec, and after at great tour inside the factory i had the pleasure of testdrive an LWB phaeton V8( reg DD-AM 2154) with only 5492 km on the clock.
I tested the rearcamera an dthe infotainmentsystem, and I found that even more easy to use. 
The system also have an 30GB harddisc for upploading music and navigation data, and with docking for Ipods.
The symbols in the screen on the dashboard also was wery clear and easy to read.
One ting I think is better on the old ones is the gearindicator .
Roomers that the new (2011) phaeton will be smaller than the A8, like an A6.. OHHHH scary.
mvh
trond

You need not worry yet, 2011 Phaeton is the same car with some new metal parts, it will be the same car underneath (pretty much). They might tinker with the drivetrain, if they got budget for that, but looking at sales, that is very much in doubt, most likely minor tweaks to the exterior. 
Really new car is scheduled for 2014 (subject to lots of change most likely), and the rumours are that is will be an A6 platform car with a much lower production cost. The A8 platform has proven too expensive for the price the are selling the car at... 
I for one have no interest in an A6 based car... Our only hope is that they see sense and just do an A8 based car in the end... at this point it is all pure speculation.
rgds
J


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Like I said the A6 is and always has been a poor seller in its segment - the 5 series and e class are just too strong adding another luxury marque would make no sense at all especially with a vw badge.
Sharing the A8 platform would make alot more sense as it would increase volumes, they could even assemble the cars on the same line saving a huge amount of cost (unfortunately this would never happen) although the aluminium chassis is very expesnive to make so would significantly increase the overall cost of the Phaeton instead of reducing it.
A better idea would have been to create a new steel platform for both the new a8 and phaeton as has been pointed out Audi have always struggled to make money on the A8 despite it selling relatively well because of the cost of the chassis. 
But we all know this would never happen with in house competitition between Audi and VW.
VAG have everything they need within the group to completely dominate this class, there technology, design, build quality and developement budget is superior to all their competitors IMO. 
Unfortunately one hand is unwilling to work properly with the other.


_Modified by alera at 5:43 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## FastMover (Aug 22, 2003)

To do this, you need the following:
RNS-810 3D0 035 005 eBay for $1,600 USD
Trim Wood 3D0 035 122 C CB4 $241
MDI Box 5N0 035 341 B $357
MDI Wiring Harness 5N0 035 558 A $117
Clip 3D0 035 239 $6
Rear Camera Control Unit 3D0 907 441 $395
Camera 3D0 980 551 $334
Instrument Cluster 3D0 920 983 AX Z01 $1,000
With some labor, custom wiring for the camera (did not check if a camera harness is available), and adaption of the new head to your car, you will have the most capable multimedia system for the Phaeton. And the iPhone will plug straight into it and work handsfree...


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (FastMover)*

I posted a guy selling brand new 810 head units over here in the UK for £999 - approx $1600 / 1100 euros. He states they work on 2004 onwards cars and will fit correctly with new trim as you have listed presumably.
Surprised someone has not tried this TBH with all the other mods I have seen people do on here, I have seen people strip the whole interiors out before now to add stuff with nothing like the functionality and benefits the new headunit would give.
Its basically the same as the 510 system now fitted in the Tourag with climate controls integrated and a bigger screen so those in the us could possibly retain nav using the maps from that system as the TOurag is obviously still sold in the states.


----------



## todd74690 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Phaeton changes announced (Wimbledon)*

Can anyone answer for sure if the new Phaeton will or will not being coming to the USA?


----------

